# Jail - 192mph, Films Himself...Whoops



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He must be gutted he never made 200mph.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

2 years is way, way too lenient for 4 convictions of Dangerous driving. He could have easily killed many people. 

Hopefully his life will be cut short, along with the child that was encouraging him.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That the lad from my area who was listening to 'it wasn't me' ?

:lol:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Kimo said:


> That the lad from my area who was listening to 'it wasn't me' ?
> 
> :lol:


I had to chuckle at the song choice given the not guilty plea :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

What an idiot, if he would have lost control or had a blow out many people could have been killed.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

VAG-hag said:


> I had to chuckle at the song choice given the not guilty plea :lol:


Didn't watch the video till now but knew about the song

It's the same guy

Good stretch of road that :driver:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Shame it's now high profile with traffic police if it wasn't before. It certainly looks progressive


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What an utter  throw away the key, one mis judgement and it's life over for him and possibly others. Why not hire out a race track and do these kind of speeds in a controlled and safe environment. It beggars belief.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Unbelievable what a W-N-ER


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They sound like a good family.

http://northamptonchron.co.uk/news/...shire-appear-in-court-1-6847952#axzz3qjb6cZBg

Sounds as if all the fancy cars were paid for by drugs money.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Scooby0775 said:


> Unbelievable what a W-N-ER


Why a winder?

Lol.

Cooks


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Did the girl get nicked too ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

VAG-hag said:


> Shame it's now high profile with traffic police if it wasn't before. It certainly looks progressive


It's always got cops hiding with speed guns so he just got lucky them few times


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> Did the girl get nicked too ?


Yes, she was banned for two years and given a suspended sentence, he was jailed and banned for ten years.

What a complete


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bigoggy said:


> Did the girl get nicked too ?


No skid marks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Automatic headlights at 185mph - impressive :thumb:

Read about this 'idiot' in the paper today - amazed by the speed - annoyed where he reached it; on an open road!!

Ban him for life


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Ban him for life


^ This :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

What a plonker :lol:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Could of just gone to a track so if if he was to crash he would kill himself which won't be a bad thing comparing it to crashing at very high speed on the m-roads and taking out a few cars/lives with him.

Should be banished from driving. He won't do intaglio that's for sure.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's a thought, people think it's dangerous and he should be banned for life, yet in Germany on a derestricted autobahn would people say the same thing ? Granted there is a bit of difference a German autobahn and the a45 .... Apart from the speed he did drive at high speed holding a mobile filming it ....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> Here's a thought, people think it's dangerous and he should be banned for life, yet in Germany on a derestricted autobahn would people say the same thing ? Granted there is a bit of difference a German autobahn and the a45 .... Apart from the speed he did drive at high speed holding a mobile filming it ....


On an Autobahn, other drivers would be aware of the higher speed limits and would be expecting it ... I think that is the important difference.

Yes, you could have a blowout on an autobahn and wipe out a load of other cars, but because the German drivers are educated and aware of the high autobahn speeds, you are far less likely to have someone changing lanes and pulling out in front of you with a speed differential of around -140 mph... which is what could have so easily happened here.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Here's a thought, people think it's dangerous and he should be banned for life, yet in Germany on a derestricted autobahn would people say the same thing ? Granted there is a bit of difference a German autobahn and the a45 .... Apart from the speed he did drive at high speed holding a mobile filming it ....


I have no doubt that the speeds he achieved may be legal on the stretches of unrestricted autobahn but and its a big but, even on a unrestricted road his driving may still be considered well below the accepted standard and I would think that given he was filming himself it would almost certainly be considered dangerous.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some may say the ban was not for speed but for his taste in music.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo said:


> It's always got cops hiding with speed guns so he just got lucky them few times


where abouts was this on the A45?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

uruk hai said:


> Yes, she was banned for two years and given a suspended sentence, he was jailed and banned for ten years.
> 
> What a complete


How come she got off with a lighter punishment!?!? 
Wonder if it's because she has kids, if so, then that shouldn't be an excuse, she could have wiped out an entire family with her stupid reckless driving.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> How come she got off with a lighter punishment!?!?
> Wonder if it's because she has kids, if so, then that shouldn't be an excuse, she could have wiped out an entire family with her stupid reckless driving.


She wasn't the driver, her father was.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> She wasn't the driver, her father was.


Did you watch the full video?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> She wasn't the driver, her father was.


She was the driver of the gtr.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike! said:


> Did you watch the full video?





Scrim-1- said:


> She was the driver of the gtr.


She was disqualified for encouraging dangerous driving, if she was driving I can't find anything to suggest she was charged and convicted as a result.

Can someone post a link please, the reports I read didn't mention her being convicted of driving offences in as much as her driving ?

This is the report I read.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-34744459


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

uruk hai said:


> She was disqualified for encouraging dangerous driving, if she was driving I can't find anything to suggest she was charged and convicted as a result.
> 
> Can someone post a link please, the reports I read didn't mention her being convicted of driving offences in as much as her driving ?
> 
> ...


Actually, looking again at the video, there is a cut at 4:51. There could well have been a driver change. In fact, given that she has reportedly not been convicted of actually driving at those high speed, I'd say there was a driver change .

Unbelievable selfish arrogance.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> She was disqualified for encouraging dangerous driving, if she was driving I can't find anything to suggest she was charged and convicted as a result.
> 
> Can someone post a link please, the reports I read didn't mention her being convicted of driving offences in as much as her driving ?
> 
> ...


Watch the video! It clearly shows her driving :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike! said:


> Watch the video! It clearly shows her driving :lol:


I have, in the video in the report I saw and posted a link too it doesn't show her driving ?

Although I'm happy to take your word for it but it would appear that she has not been convicted of an offence resulting from her own driving. If true this explains why her punishment was substantially less than that of her fathers !


----------

